#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  Maastricht| Islamitische wetenschappen | Dar al 'Ilm | 08/10

## Leergierig

*Islamitische Wetenschappen*
_Koran - Hadith - Tafsir - Fiqh_ 

Wat moeten wij zeggen over deze studie? 
Boeiendleerrijkinspirerendverhelderendessenti le kennis 
Het is allemaal waar! 

De studie Islamitische Wetenschappen behandelt vier essentile vakgebieden: Koranwetenschappen (Ulum al-Quran), Hadiethwetenschappen (Ulum al-Hadieth), Interpretatieleer (Usul at-Tafsier) en de Islamitische Rechtstheorie (Usul al-Fiqh). 

 Wilt u te weten komen hoe  de bronnen van de islam genterpreteerd worden? 
 Wilt u te weten komen hoe  islamitische tekstinterpretatie berhaupt tot stand komt? 
 Wilt u weten hoe teksten op betrouwbaarheid worden getoetst? 
 Wilt u te weten komen hoe  halal en haram bepaald wordt? 

Dan zal deze studie u zeker verheldering brengen! In 1 studie worden de vier belangrijke vakgebieden gecombineerd. De inhoud van het programma is goed gestructureerd en daardoor krijgt u een goed overzicht. 
Iedereen die zijn religie beter wilt begrijpen moet in ieder geval van deze kennis op de hoogte zijn. 
Bent u n van die personen die zijn/haar religie beter wilt begrijpen? 

Geef uzelf dan geen excuus en schrijf u nu in. 

Duur : 8 collegeweken (= 16 colleges = 24 uren) 
Startperiode : Vanaf 6 oktober 
Collegedag : Amsterdam = dinsdag
Rotterdam = woensdag
Maastricht = donderdag 

voor meer info:
http://www.daralilm.nl

----------

